# Flea Prevention



## Mahshid (Aug 10, 2011)

Hi All,
Any suggestions on which flea prevention method I should use?? I was thinking Frontline (easliy accessible everywhere!) but the vet said that Frontline works best for ticks, not fleas. That's the first time I had heard that. What are you guys using? Are you happy with the results? 
Thank you for your help!!


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

I use Advantage on Ceylon. Doesn't do anything for ticks but we are city folk . Also, I've completely flea-treated my house with diatomaceous earth, which keeps fleas/eggs/flea larvae from living in your carpets/anywhere else you apply it for up to a year. I did find a flea once on Ceylon when I was a week late in applying the Advantage, but I never got bit, and the house never got infested. Since I am extremely allergic to flea bites, I am pretty happy with that combination of flea treatments, as it seems to work pretty well


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

Comfortis works great for fleas if you don't have a tick problem......I've used frontline for years and the vet here in Al told me the same thing...it doesn't work anylonger and talked me into trying other products which were more expensive and I did not like (Vectra 3D-killed ticks but my dogs still had tons of fleas).......Trifexis was one and that caused all 3 of my dogs to get upset tummies.......and my dogs are basically "indoors" except when we go to the farm in TN........

I switched vets and Dr. Bell says Frontline is great...she uses it on all her dogs and has had no issues with fleas and/or ticks....maybe I'm overly suspicious lol but it seems kind of odd to me that Frontline started getting bad reviews about the same time a similar product but much cheaper became available in Walmart and Sams........wonder what a vet's mark up is???

That said I've been using Frontline for the 3rd month and have had no upset tummies no ticks and no fleas........


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I use comfortis on Rosie and no flea bites. When I took her to Knoxville and let her potty at the road side park she did get a flea or two; but they must have bit her and died. Haven't seen another this year...now I have done it...jinxed myself.


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

I see you live in Southern California. I live in Newport Beach and fleas are not a big problem here. I have not used flea protection on either of my dogs for the last two years. I don't go to dog parks, but my dogs do get a lot of walks at many different local areas. Do you know if fleas are a problem where you live?


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

I usually use frontline, but recently have been using the fipro which is Sentry's version of frontline. It seems to be working fine. Just prior to coming home from a show I give the dog a capstar pill to be sure, if, for some reason the other preventative is wearing off that I don't pick up something and bring it home.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I switched from Frontline to Pet Armor. It is the same product at 1/2 the price and I've been having much better results with it.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

where do you get Pet Armor? never heard of it...?


----------



## CrazieJones (May 28, 2011)

Vet here says no need for prevention, unless going to daycare or puppy school where there are large amount of dog gatherings. Maybe it's an Edmonton thing... fleas only can survive 25% of the year here. -30C is not idea temperature for any insect!


----------



## Mahshid (Aug 10, 2011)

Thank you for all your posts. This gives me a great starting point.

Debbie, I'm in SD. Not sure if flea are a huge problem here, but it seems that everone I know uses some kind of prevention at least. Plus, we live right over a canyon and God knows what lives out there... 
We do go on a lot of walks and are currently attending puppy class, so I don't want to take any chances.


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

We live in the Bay Area and had been using Fontline successfully last year. Thie Spring when I started applying it to both dogs [It was a fresh package from Costco.] it stopped working in less than two weeks. My boy was infested with fleas.

I went to the Vet and the Vet gave him Comfortis, and the fleas died within minutes.

Now they are using Trifexis [fleas and heartworm preventive in one]. This is the first month using it. No fleas or flea "dirt" on them anymore.

Both of them had a tummy/intestinal reaction the next morning which cleared up by afternoon - did not need butt baths, fortunately. We'll see what happens the next time they take it.


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

My vet recommended the Trifexis as Panda was using Comfortis. She said to be sure and give the meds on a full stomach otherwise she may experience stomach upset. The Comfortis worked great - Pan has never had a flea. We don't have a tick problem (she doesn't go for walks as we have a large fenced area that we treated 2x p/month with soap and bleach).


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I did it. I zinxed myself. The very night that I posted here, I was up with Rosie in the middle of the night, looking for fleas. All I could do was spray her with flea spray until I could get new package of comfortis yesterday afternoon. Since it usually upsets her stomach, I didn't feed her all day and then ground it up in scrambled eggs for her to eat. It stayed down thankfully. We shouldn't see anymore fleas after today. It had been nearly 2 months since the last dose. I had gotten complacent and thought no fleas in my yard. I had to put frontline on the cat--she didn't have any fleas and I didn't want her to have any.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

TilliesMom said:


> where do you get Pet Armor? never heard of it...?


We've been getting it at Walmart or Target. We have been having much better results with it. Just saw a flea on Shelby, but it's been over a month since she was treated. Also, if anyone has a concern, you can always buy Capstar (Drs Foster & Smith has it). My vet will use this if the fleas are very bad because it kills them in 20 mins.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

i use revolution. django has been allergies and beef is listed as an ingredient. it's all in one, flea and heartworm


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

I don't like giving flea protection each month, unless you need it. My vet is replacing Sentinel (Heartworm) with Trifexis (Heartworm and fles)..Trifexis is quite a bit more expensive of course. I prefer to stick with the sentinel and use the flea protection when I need it..I think I will use Pet Armor now. 
Yes, when things start to go on sale outside the vet's office, the vet seems to change products..


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Flynn my vet won't recommend the heartworm-flea meds. He said that he had seen tumors in some of the dogs that took it right off. I never gave the heartworm or flea meds in the winter here--after the first frost. But with Rosie I have given the hworm med year around. I would imagine that you would have to in GA also.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Which heartworm med is Rosie on? I just don't like all this stuff to be given all year long, I think it is inviting trouble. Yes, I won't leave off the heartworm meds, but will the flea meds...due to our climate.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I had to go and look. It is Heartguard Plus. It has a wormer in it also.


----------

